# 4/9/2014 first mako, 9ft, caught on a 6/0



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Not really, but we got you to look didn't we? While your here you may as well check out the report :whistling:

Woke up to a text from Matt asking if I was interested in Sharking last night so of course I said yes! We have had an incredibly slow winter, fishing from December-Now with out one shark to show for it but if I could go back in time I would do it all again! Not much longer after that Matt was packing the truck heading over to pick me up! Pulled up to our usual spot around 5-6pm and not 2 minutes after we pulled in Dan (strongman I believe) and Chris gatorfan pulled in right next to us bearing good news! The sharks were on fire at the pier today, Matt and I were so excited I don't think that we have ever unloaded the truck so fast and hit the beach to get some baits in the water! 
Matt wanted to yak first so he dropped a Bonito head in the center if the first gut on his 6/0 and then dropped his 12/0 350 yards out with half a plate sized ray on it. I was next up, I baited up my TLD with the other half of the bonito and dropped it in the first gut as well. As I got back to shore and was getting ready to yak my 50w out we look over and see Dan hooked up!!!! Matt asked if I wanted to watch/help them land the shark but I said no way! I had to get my bait in the water!!! Took out a small whole ray right past the second sand bar and came back to find out that the hook had pulled on their shark 

About an hour maybe an hour and a half go past without much action and Chris and Dan make a run to GBBAT to restock on some bait while Matt and I continued to fish. At 9:28 pm Matt and I are shooting the sh1t with each other when Matt says that it has been a long time since he has had a good fight with a shark, and not half a second after the last word leaves his mouth his 6/0 takes off on a screaming run! :clap: and then his 12/0 starts rolling.... thought it was a double at first but it turns out his lines were crossed some how. Matt's shark started running him left and we ended up right next to my 50w when she started screaming! Couldn't even believe it, first thought was that we were crossed, no way we would get 2 bites at once, just not our luck. But last night it was!!!! Sure enough it was a shark! Time to fight!! :boxing: 

Once were both hooked up we realized that we have a double hook up and were the only two people on the beach, this was about to get very interesting... Once Matt got his shark closer in I was getting ready to stick my rod in the holder and pray that my shark stayed on while I landed his fish but luckily two brothers came on by, granted they were about 10 years old but we needed the help! Matt handed his rod to the younger one, grabbed his leader, and landed his shark, a nice est. 6ft blacktip!! He snapped a few pics, released it and ran over to me to see what was up! He passed me the harness (thank god) and I finally started making some serious headway on this fish, at about this point in time the kids disappear and Dan and Chris show up to assist in the landing. Saw the big dorsal in the surf and knew right away it was a sandbar, my first one as well, and a real hoss by my standards! 7ft+ and easily over 150lbs! 


After a quick release and congratulations all around Matt and I get back to work and re deploy our baits. Not too long after we get back on the beach and back into some dry clothes Matt's 12/0 finally starts to scream!! And then my 50w! And then the TLD! and Then the 6/0!!! I think you can see where this is going.... Matt's weight on his leader caught my top shot on my 50w and my TLD got caught in the 6/0 which had a shark on it! After a couple minutes of confusion and Matt and I fighting the same fish while Dan dealt with the 6/0 and Chris tried to clear the TLD (line ended up snapping) We finally figured out we were crossed! We landed Matt's shark without much of a problem, that 12/0 is a beast! Turned out to be a 6ft Sandbar, snapped some pictures, and released. Went over to Dan and see how his fight was going when we noticed half a bonito hanging off his mainline, my leader from my TLD was caught on the 6/0's line, what a mess... Got it untangled and watched Dan reel in an empty hook. 


Matt and I redeployed our big set ups the same distance as earlier and once again got changed and said our good byes to Chris and Dan who were heading home for the night. We set an alarm for 2:30am, had to get back at a reasonable hour, both of us have class in the AM. Woke up at 2:15 to the best alarm in the world, my 50w peeling out line! Ended up dropping the bait, told Matt about the run and we decided to put back our pack in time until 3:30. The rest of the night was un eventful, went to reel in my 50w, tightened the drag cranked once, twice, pop! Line broke, the run earlier must have been a sandbar swimming into my line.  :thumbdown: 

All in all it was a great night and we can't wait to get back out there! THe bite's on fire right now!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol good stuff. I love how you had to add in "caught on a 6/0." Lol

Hopefully Saturday is the same


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice catches!!! It started out slow for me, but it picked up later in the evening. Hate y'all got crossed up, but at least y'all did get to land a few. Keep up the good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

sharkwrangler said:


> Nice catches!!! It started out slow for me, but it picked up later in the evening. Hate y'all got crossed up, but at least y'all did get to land a few. Keep up the good work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's fishing for you! Were used to it! Thanks, you too man, we should fish together some time!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Lol good stuff. I love how you had to add in "caught on a 6/0." Lol
> 
> Hopefully Saturday is the same


Haha, had to grab everyone's attention some how! Good luck on Saturday man, hope to see a report!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Haha, had to grab everyone's attention some how! Good luck on Saturday man, hope to see a report!



Hopefully. I got plenty of good bait so I hope so. 

Oh, what did the camera ever do to matt? Lol


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Matt always looks like he really needs to go to the head? SMILE BOY!!!!!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Hopefully. I got plenty of good bait so I hope so.
> 
> Oh, what did the camera ever do to matt? Lol


He refuses to smile! He think's the camera is a demon box that will steal his soul if he does! And he's the worst photographer ever! I could have gotten a better picture if I took a selfie with my shark!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

MoganMan said:


> He refuses to smile! He think's the camera is a demon box that will steal his soul if he does! And he's the worst photographer ever! I could have gotten a better picture if I took a selfie with my shark!


 
Demon Box, I like that. He held onto the gopro on the boat for a while on the Fat Jax, I got seasick watching the video..... Now that we bashed the crap out of Matt. I have either a Blackfin or a Bonita for bait to the first one the get matt to SMILE in a shark picture.....


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice report guys!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> And he's the worst photographer ever! I could have gotten a better picture if I took a selfie with my shark!


Dude your SHARK could have took the damn selfie & it still would have turned out better than one of Matt's photos...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Your buddies that said the sharks were on fire, was this Pensacola pier or Navarre? Was the water dirty?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

.......:shifty:.....


hahahahahah... nah i do suck at taking pictures but it's all good:thumbsup:

Demon box... :yes:

Hey jim if i get myself to smile with a shark do i get that bait???:whistling:

it was a great night though and i can't wait to do it again. thanks for all the posts and views. nathan that was a great write up man!! especially the title!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

foreverfishing said:


> .......:shifty:.....
> 
> 
> hahahahahah... nah i do suck at taking pictures but it's all good:thumbsup:
> ...


 Sure matt, I'll give you a fish if you smile!!!! ha ha


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> .......:shifty:.....
> 
> 
> hahahahahah... nah i do suck at taking pictures but it's all good:thumbsup:
> ...


No problem man, thanks! I tried to remember everything from the night.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Realtor said:


> Sure matt, I'll give you a fish if you smile!!!! ha ha


sounds like a deal!!! if you need any help on the Fat Jax this summer i will be more than happy to go every trip until august 4th!! always had a blast out there!! 



MoganMan said:


> No problem man, thanks! I tried to remember everything from the night.


 
you got just about everything. only part i think you left out is about the tipper being foul hooked in the tail but other than that it was great man!!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

way to go guys, looks like to much fun. where are guys going to fish on saturday? would you mind if I showed up?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

jcallaham said:


> way to go guys, looks like to much fun. where are guys going to fish on saturday? would you mind if I showed up?


I'm not sure on spot yet. Few spots in pcola/Navarre area I'm deciding between. There is one spot like I mentioned in my thread that I know has produced big sharks that I haven't been to.in a while that I might try.

You're more than welcome to come


----------

